# Peace and Quiet



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's been a little while since my last visit to the Wasatch Plateau and I took the opportunity this weekend to make the first human tracks at one of my favorite cutthroat streams.

Surprisingly, the snow has really melted away until getting up to the mid 8000's. Once above that elevation, however, it's still pretty deep and the top of Fairview Canyon has that familiar look of April.



















My stream would require some footwork to get to, and the snow gave out under my weight. This left me punching postholes about 3 ½ feet deep. After a short distance, my heart was really pumping and I was grateful to find some snowmobile tracks that would support me. They got me close to where I needed to be.

Finally arriving at my creek, my tracks were the first, as I had hoped. Furthermore, it looks like I beat the runoff, as the water was crystal clear. That meant spooky fish in shallow holes.

With the deep snow all around, my best trail was the creek itself and it made being stealthy quite difficult. At first, the fish weren't where they "should" have been and it took awhile to find any, but a beaver pond finally gave up a couple of pretty little cutthroat.










For a couple of my honey holes, it was necessary to do some belly crawling on the snow to get a good angle. Here's a video I took while sneaking up to the first one I encountered.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxBBRt0P ... EtIODsKJM=

That would be the biggest fish of the day and that hole didn't provide another, even after waiting for 20 minutes or so.

Moving on, I was able to find a couple of really fishy areas that produced well with the Blue Fox until line failure left that piece of jewelry with a would-be fashion model.




























Switching to the fly rod, the action wasn't over and I caught quite a few more of the smaller variety on a black sculpin pattern. They looked more or less like this:










It was great to get out and see that marvelous land again and in a few weeks, it should be ready for those multi-lake marathon days that I enjoy so much out there. The only other people I encountered all day were zipping around on their sleds and likely never knew I was around.

There was also a DNR conservation officer who pulled in to check me before I embarked. He thought I was nuts when I told him what I was up to. It wasn't that bad though, just a little tiring to get back, as the snow wouldn't support me as well after being weakened by the warmth of the day.

What a great area and a peaceful place to gather one's thoughts on a sunny Saturday.




























On the way home, I enjoyed some of the trademark sights, characteristic of my trips to the Manti.




























Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

You need skis or snowshoes dude! The lack of snow is scaring me latley. Where was the fish kiss shot? 8)


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome as always! Gorgeous shots, and scenery! You could make just getting out of bed, seem like an adventure...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> You could make just getting out of bed, seem like an adventure...


 :lol: I kind of like it when getting out of bed is an adventure...


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Sweet fish!! 

What’s even more impressive is that you were able to video tape it while reeling it in. Great job as always!!!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Well done Ninja! I love it down there. If you are interested I think it would be fun to meet up for a trip down that way sometime after the higher lakes open up. I like your style of get up ass-early and hit as many lakes and streams as possible before driving home in the dark. Maybe throw in a greasy burger somewhere in there.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with the tye dye twins, find your self a pair of the "new schools snowshoes" less energy wasted on snow .....more energy to waste catching cutties


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like it was worth the work


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I know, I know. :| I've even been offered a great deal for a pair in the past and didn't spring for it then either. It's in the "I should" category for now. :lol: 

Scott, I'm down. :twisted: Let's talk when the snow is gone.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Ton_Def said:


> ................You could make just getting out of bed, seem like an adventure...


Hahahah awesome! I can see it now.................. "LOAH; making getting out of bed, better than your best adventure" o-||


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

good thing you didnt go friday, saturday and sunday - was the fairview shoot out and the place was crawlin with sledheads. was down there last week measuring snow - melting fast. the course at upper joes valley was nearly melted out. will have vehicle access from joes valley resv up to potters pond likely by may 1.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's good to know, although they won't unlock the gate until a few weeks later. They never do.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the close-up pictures  pertty fish there...also such dedication with the snow ha well done! I can't wait til the Miller Flat road is open!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like a great time thanks for the report and awesome photos you have proven once again why you are LOAH. 8)


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

AWESOME......just AWESOME! Your reports and pics just keep me interested in the sport.

Wish I could hike in to areas like you do!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

You da man, as always.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

LOAH, you sure do know how to catch beautiful fish!


----------

